# berthoud



## mitgreer (Oct 22, 2003)

how is the coverage up at Berthoud looking?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Not too shabby. The last day I was up there was Tuesday and it was wind blown with pockets of softer snow. The depth was probably only 8-10 inches, but Wednesday night brought another 8"-10" and I heard it snowed again since then. We've only skiied up high and had to hike out to this point, but after today we'll see how things have improved.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Some good turns to be had up there. We skiied off of the N. side from the weather station side (Mines). Up top was pretty windblown but coverage was good. Down lower it turned to soft pow turns for about 500 yards to the bottom. We boot packed it back up to the goods a few times so there's a nice path now.

Some others skiied the West side on the NE aspect below the bench. Looked like some nice turns too. Both you still have to hike out as the coverage is lacking down below.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks, twitch, for the info. surprised it was good today still after the warmer temps the last few days and after hearing from someone else that it was pretty variable. nice work finding some goods today. saw some sweet photos though from earlier in the week. what did you find in the way of rocks/stumps/wood/etc.?


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

The coverage was actually pretty good. While skiing from the weather station down to the creek drainage (7 mile) there was very little still exposed. It's hard enough up high that you're not breaking through to what's underneath, and down lower along the trees was deep wind loaded powder about knee deep. We boot packed back up the powder and rarely if ever touched ground.

It's still early though and once down low there are plenty of rocks. Most runs you're not skiing to the bottom. Didn't see any stumps but haven't ventured into the trees of yet or skiied that far down.


----------



## spthomson (Oct 18, 2003)

thanks for the addt'l info.

keep me in mind if you're ever looking for another bc partner...or don't mind another tagging along. email is better than posting here...

scott_p_thomson

at

yahoo.com


----------



## mitgreer (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully we'll get some more this week. Time to start the leg burn.


----------

